# PhD in Ahmedabad



## kennyville (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi am from East Africa and wish to go for further studies (PhD) in Gujarat Unvrsty, their something wanna know, living cost in Ahmdbd, is university has a regural football team, does the universty own hostel, how good is the university in Computer sc field, is there any possibility of getting parttime job in other higher learning institution, if unvrsty doesnt owned hostel how had it is to get an apartment of one room and how much.
if GU isn't a good place to study any suggested universty in Ahmedabad for Computer Sc (PhD)
any valuable respondent would be highly appreciated


----------



## maulik (Apr 15, 2013)

*Hii..*

Brother, please see this its best college for computer studies is DA-IICT please see its website, I am not allowed to post here links, you find this through google "Dhirubhai Ambani Institute of Computers"


you come here at Gandhinagar, its 20 kms from Ahmedabad, here this college is situated, it has got nice hostel and campus, best faculties and students.

If yu wish to know anything about india or any thing from me then contact me here maulik.hr[at]gmail[dot]com !!


----------



## thasariya (Jul 15, 2013)

kennyville said:


> Hi am from East Africa and wish to go for further studies (PhD) in Gujarat Unvrsty, their something wanna know, living cost in Ahmdbd, is university has a regural football team, does the universty own hostel, how good is the university in Computer sc field, is there any possibility of getting parttime job in other higher learning institution, if unvrsty doesnt owned hostel how had it is to get an apartment of one room and how much.
> if GU isn't a good place to study any suggested universty in Ahmedabad for Computer Sc (PhD)
> any valuable respondent would be highly appreciated


Yeah, Gujarat University is good for Computer Science as well as Ph.D which is situated at Ahmedabad.

Hostel facility is available in the University as well as good life out there. There are various sports team there. Better to check particular college's prospectus or department's prospectus for further information.


----------



## ali395 (Aug 2, 2013)

kennyville said:


> Hi am from East Africa and wish to go for further studies (PhD) in Gujarat Unvrsty, their something wanna know, living cost in Ahmdbd, is university has a regural football team, does the universty own hostel, how good is the university in Computer sc field, is there any possibility of getting parttime job in other higher learning institution, if unvrsty doesnt owned hostel how had it is to get an apartment of one room and how much.
> if GU isn't a good place to study any suggested universty in Ahmedabad for Computer Sc (PhD)
> any valuable respondent would be highly appreciated[/QUOT
> I suggest u find university ranking before admission and apply only good government university called central university ...u can get hostel ....every thing very less money ....and try to come in metro city like delhi .mumbai.pune .banglore


----------



## kennyville (Dec 1, 2012)

thanx Mr. Ali395 yor contribution to me is highly apreciated, thanx once again


----------

